# luxury train tour



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is a new luxury train in service recently in Japan. I heard the ticket is ranging from $ 2,500 to $10,000 for a couple. They have luxury dining area and bed rooms. Private bath area is equipped with brand new wood bathtub with natural scent from wood. Customer service is second to none. It worths to try if we have $$$.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bedroom on the Twilight Express Mizukae.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/travel/twilight-express-mizukaze-japan-luxury-train/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

Thank you for the link to the news article and even more interior photos. I like most of the interior appointments. The exception being the upholstery in the dome car. It really scrambles my eyesight!

Again, thanks,
David Meashey


----------

